# Port-a CATH 36561-36571



## codedog (Feb 7, 2012)

If a patient is having a  porth a cath inserion  via cephalic vein cutdown , would this qualify as cpt code 36571-peripherally inserted rather then 36561 centrally inserted. The reason I ask is  physcian office told  me its always 36561  nothing else , but according to operative report(s)  I always see cephqalic vein cutdown  which I   tend  to look at 36571. any suggestions  ? Am I overlooking something ?

.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Pancreatic cancer.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:	Port-a-Cath insertion via cephalic vein cutdown, left.

ANESTHESIA:	Local with MAC.

OPERATIVE PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the operating room and placed on table in supine position, under adequate IV sedation, prepped and draped around her left shoulder in the usual sterile fashion.  An incision was made in the deltopectoral groove, deepened to expose cephalic vein.  Proximal and distal controls were obtained.  Small venotomy was performed.  The catheter was inserted through the cavoatrial junction, verified with a fluoroscopy-free technique.  This was attached to a port, fixed to the patient’s chest wall now, so it was sutured and flushed.  The wound was then closed in layers with absorbable suture.  Steri-Strips were applied as well as a bandage.  The patient was awakened and transported to recovery room in satisfactory condition.


----------

